# Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns



## Daeanarah

Hi I just wanted to remind people that if they do a search for ladyfingers, especially under the heading of users-patterns, you're find somewhere in that topic, one or more of her patterns that I have uploaded in PDF format, which makes it easier to download - print out.

Just in case here are a couple of her recent ones, for the American Girl Doll.

Rhyanna


----------



## Peggy Beryl

Thank you for providing the downloads for Elaine's patterns. The two of you are doing a beautiful job of making these patterns available for us to keep our doll families well clothed.


----------



## Travelgal

Knitting AG doll clothes is new to me, and I really appreciate being able to use such good patterns. Thank you to both of you!!!


----------



## frankieann

I love your patterns. I am making clothes for all my granddaughters AM dolls for Christmas and plan to knit up a few of these.


----------



## tammyc77

Travelgal said:


> Knitting AG doll clothes is new to me, and I really appreciate being able to use such good patterns. Thank you to both of you!!!


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Tammy

Thank you I love making these I'm currently working on a Christmas one and of course it has red glitzy fun fur trim I"m making the shrug trying to figure out what kind of top to use underneath the shrug? thanks again so much I have no idea how many of these I've made


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Tammy

I believe Elaine-ladyfingers, has a couple of tops in her patterns as well.

Let me see if I can upload a few.

Rhyanna

PS
You can always start the dress pattern, but instead of making it flare, keep it straight to a point to turn it into a tunic. I don't knit, otherwise I could explain it better.
I do crochet. lol but that wouldn't help, except, don't do the increases past the waist.

You can always try it and see if it works.
Good Luck.

Rhyanna


----------



## tammyc77

Rhyanna - you are the best!! Can't wait to start something new!!!!


----------



## Daeanarah

She just uploaded a new pattern, well revised one of the pajamas, robe, and slippers.

I'll see if I can upload it here.

Rhyanna


----------



## Tammy

Thank you so much for these patterns I really appreciate it I just love making these clothes  enjoy your day and thanks..


----------



## nomi44

hi

these two don't seem to download for me can you email to me at [email protected]

thanks, naomi


----------



## LynnM

Thanks so much for these links, I have been lurking for months but this thread made me register! I'm so pleased to have found this forum with all the talented folks


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Lynn You are welcome.

Elaine-Ladyfingers has uploaded more of her patterns for both Barbie and the American Girl Dolls.

Just go to the search box type in Ladyfingers, then click on advance and select user-how to-patterns, etc. 
Then several posts after the original one will be the patterns I have uploaded in a PDF format which make them easier to download, print off.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Vole61

nomi44 said:


> hi
> 
> these two don't seem to download for me can you email to me at [email protected]
> 
> thanks, naomi


I couldnt open them either, but could the previous one, if poss could you pm me them in the previous format thanks


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi I attach them in a pdf format which should open up in Adobe acrobat reader. If you don't have Adobe Acrobat Reader, its free to download... http://get.adobe.com/reader/

Here are the Barbie Patterns and then I'll upload the latest American Girl, Itty Bitty Baby and Cutsie doll patterns in separate postings.

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Here are some of the latest American Girl Doll Patterns that Elaine has been gracious enough to share with us. 

Just above this post, there should be links to the Barbie Doll Patterns that Elaine has shared with us. 
All of these are in a pdf format, which makes it easier to print out and no formatting as I have already formatted them.

Adobe Acrobat Reader is needed to open. It is free and it should have come on your computer. Just update it periodically.

Happy Knitting and welcome.

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Okay the system timed out on me, here are some more of Elaine's American Girl Doll Knitted Patterns.
If I am missing some please let me know.

Thanks and Happy Knitting.

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Here are the few patterns that I have for, for Elaine's Itty Bitty Baby and Cutsie doll patterns.

They are in pdf format, thereby making it easy to download and print.

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Here is the newest American Girl pattern from Elaine.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## jmai5421

Thank you so much. I love Ladyfingers patterns. It is nice to have them all in one post.


----------



## Alanan

WOW Just found this page, wonderful. I love Ladyfingers creations.


----------



## Daeanarah

HI Jmai

Thanks I try to keep an area open where I can upload Elaine's patterns in a pdf format.

Here is her latest, American Girl Shrug with picture tutorial and since people were asking for the pattern of her avatar doll, here is that. 
I have tried to make it easy for everyone, want to include patterns for items that is mentioned, such as, panties, shoes and more.


----------



## IslandTime

Thank you so much Rhyanna for taking the time to do all this! I took up knitting again after about 20 years, just because I wanted to make clothes for my very old doll, and teddy bear. My mom kept them safely stashed away for me for years and years, when I'd forgotten dolls and childish things. NOW, I treasure them, and they're in a display cabinet. I love knitting for them, it just feels right, and buying clothes (even if I could find them) wouldn't interest me at all. The doll is close to the size of AG dolls, so although I can't actually use most of the patterns they're still a huge help. AND I can learn from them - and from Elaine, who has been wonderful. I was never a really good knitter, but I'm loving it now.


----------



## Daeanarah

ISlandtime

well if you use smaller needles, you maybe able to make the clothes small enough to fit your dolls.
Also, I don't know if anyone knows this, but you can make up the doll clothes and then at christmas time donate them and tell the Toys for Tots that they are handmade doll clothes for the 18 inch Springfield, and American Girl Dolls.

I am making it my campaign this year, to donate as many doll clothes as I can. While I can't even manage a stockinette stitch correctly, i can crochet and I do have a knitting machine so I am experimenting that way.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## IslandTime

Happily the children aren't counting on my knitting donations - at my glacial speed my own 2 dolls are half-naked - hoping speed will come with practise. Has Elaine posted the patterns for the photos she posted before going on holidays? I just found them yesterday, I've been totally busy with family stuff and haven't been able to keep up with what's going on, or do any knitting. I'd love to have the pattern for the top of the "cropped pyjamas" - it has the sleeves I've been wanting to do ever since I saw it on a knitting sample in Michael's. It looks so sweet, and I have no idea how to do it.

A knitting machine must be a ton of fun - wtg on your charity campaign - very nice :thumbup:


Daeanarah said:


> ISlandtime
> well if you use smaller needles, you maybe able to make the clothes small enough to fit your dolls.
> Also, I don't know if anyone knows this, but you can make up the doll clothes and then at christmas time donate them and tell the Toys for Tots that they are handmade doll clothes for the 18 inch Springfield, and American Girl Dolls.
> 
> I am making it my campaign this year, to donate as many doll clothes as I can. While I can't even manage a stockinette stitch correctly, i can crochet and I do have a knitting machine so I am experimenting that way.
> 
> Happy Knitting
> 
> Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi IslandTime

When Elaine posts a new pattern, I try to get it uploaded in pdf format fairly quickly. So far no new ones.
I imagine people are still working on either the bride-bridesmaid outfits or Easter Dress.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hi everyone....I'm back from two weeks vacation on the beach at Oceanside, California. For this time of year it was very busy on the beach with surfers, sun bathers, and life guards training for the coming season. I went to the "hole in the wall" for Fish n Chips, the Monterey Bay Sea Food Restaurant for "beer battered shrimp" and "Grilled Swordfish", and broiled a few rib eye steaks - for EXACTLY 5 minutes on each side - and have probably gained a few pounds. I'm sure the Easter Bunny will bring me a nice "Rocky Road" chocolate egg, so looks like I won't be sitting at this computer for awhile until I can "dance off" some pounds.

I pop my iPod earphones in and select some dance music by Glenn Miller, Artie Shaw, and one of those "Hooked on Swing" albums - a nice way to fox trot around the house - the cats go crazy. They think I'm playing with them and get in-around-and-under my feet, so it can get rowdy at times.

I'm now getting my taxes ready to take in to my CPA - bummer! I always have to pay a bundle in April - what I owe by April 15th, plus my first quarter's Estimated tax.
However, last March my CPA talked me into having 25% taken out of my Social Security check in Federal taxes. I have learned to live with the deduction in my take-home check, and it will be nice to know that money has been taken out to pay Federal taxes. Next year will be even better because I will have this deduction in Soc.Security set up for the entire year - instead of starting in April (like last year). I have never liked this time of year - taxes due and my birthday - ugh! However, there is always Easter sunrise services and the start of BASEBALL season (early April). 

I will try my best to work on some patterns from the photos I posted prior to my vacation.


----------



## sandease

Ladyfingers said:


> Hi everyone....I'm back from two weeks vacation on the beach at Oceanside, California. For this time of year it was very busy on the beach with surfers, sun bathers, and life guards training for the coming season. I went to the "hole in the wall" for Fish n Chips, the Monterey Bay Sea Food Restaurant for "beer battered shrimp" and "Grilled Swordfish", and broiled a few rib eye steaks - for EXACTLY 5 minutes on each side - and have probably gained a few pounds. I'm sure the Easter Bunny will bring me a nice "Rocky Road" chocolate egg, so looks like I won't be sitting at this computer for awhile until I can "dance off" some pounds.
> 
> I pop my iPod earphones in and select some dance music by Glenn Miller, Artie Shaw, and one of those "Hooked on Swing" albums - a nice way to fox trot around the house - the cats go crazy. They think I'm playing with them and get in-around-and-under my feet, so it can get rowdy at times.
> 
> I'm now getting my taxes ready to take in to my CPA - bummer! I always have to pay a bundle in April - what I owe by April 15th, plus my first quarter's Estimated tax.
> However, last March my CPA talked me into having 25% taken out of my Social Security check in Federal taxes. I have learned to live with the deduction in my take-home check, and it will be nice to know that money has been taken out to pay Federal taxes. Next year will be even better because I will have this deduction in Soc.Security set up for the entire year - instead of starting in April (like last year). I have never liked this time of year - taxes due and my birthday - ugh! However, there is always Easter sunrise services and the start of BASEBALL season (early April).
> 
> I will try my best to work on some patterns from the photos I posted prior to my vacation.


That sounds like fun! Some times I will dance by myself through the living room and dining room. My cats think I've lost my marbles and scatter to hid behind the couch or in the bathroom.

Thank you for being so generous with your time and talent. It's much appreciated by us knitters and the recipients of our knitting.


----------



## Daeanarah

Ok here is Handout #1 with pictures and in pdf format.


Sorry for the long wait, computer issues.

Rhyanna


----------



## DorisT

Hi Rhyanna, I thank you from the bottom of my heart for all these PDF files of Ladyfingers' patterns. They are wonderful.

I see references to Handout 2, 3, and 4. Are they available in a PDF format?


----------



## IslandTime

Thank you SO much, Rhyanna! I'd copied this out myself awhile ago, but it's so much better to have the photos with it! Really appreciate your time doing this :thumbup:


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Islandtime, you are very welcome.

by the way Can I ask what your first name is, islandtime gets a bit much to type (especially when dogs want to play fetch and carry)


----------



## Daeanarah

I am just happy that there is something I can do and yeah I still trying to knit by hand, but it gets to be long and boring, whereas in crochet I can speed right through. I also have 2 knitting machines (Brother 270 & 930), the 930 needs a new sponge bar which is about $30. 

If you are missing one let me know.
Elaine just sent me Handout #2 for the American Girl
so I will type that up into PDF format and upload it here
as well as in the topic of her handout #2.

Happy Knitting

RHyanna


----------



## jmai5421

Daeanarah said:


> I am just happy that there is something I can do and yeah I still trying to knit by hand, but it gets to be long and boring, whereas in crochet I can speed right through. I also have 2 knitting machines (Brother 270 & 930), the 930 needs a new sponge bar which is about $30.
> 
> If you are missing one let me know.
> Elaine just sent me Handout #2 for the American Girl
> so I will type that up into PDF format and upload it here
> as well as in the topic of her handout #2.
> 
> Happy Knitting
> 
> RHyanna


Thanks RHyanna and Ladyfingers


----------



## Daeanarah

HI All Sorry about the delay


Here are Elaine's Barbie Doll Patterns

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi thank you for being patient.


Here are some more of Elaine's Knitted Barbie Outfits.

If any are missing please let me know. Now going to bed.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Ok I think I posted the patterns here twice...oh well.


----------



## pemstags

Thankyou for these
Pat


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Pat

You are very welcome.
And thanks to Elaine for creating such beautiful doll clothes.

Rhyanna


----------



## bettys doll

Thanks Elaine for all the doll patterns. I was trying to bring up all the photos you have posted but couldn't find them. I went to User-submitted and got your profile. Was I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Ladyfingers

Betty:

To find all the photos I've posted over the past 1-1/2 years, go up to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers" and click the Search button again. This will open a long list of everything I've posted.
If you check the left hand column - "Pictures" - you will find all the photos posted for the AG doll, Barbie, and the tiny baby dolls. Just select a title and click to open.


----------



## Daeanarah

Recently Elaine was sent photos from others who used her patterns to make outfits for their dolls.
For the cutsie dolls, search in user patterrns-tutorials for Ladyfingers - 8-1/2 inch "Cutsie" baby doll patterns.res 

I've uploaded pictures that were made from people in France and they sent it to Elaine, as she wanted to share.

They are awesome.


----------



## chrissyf

Daeanarah said:


> She just uploaded a new pattern, well revised one of the pajamas, robe, and slippers.
> 
> I'll see if I can upload it here.
> 
> Rhyanna


something i just noticed these two are not in PDF format  they are word documents and i can't download them because i do not have word


----------



## Daeanarah

Chrissy which Patterns. I was sure that I put them in pdf.


Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Here are Elaine's current patterns for the American Girl Doll.


Happy knitting.

Rhyanna


----------



## lornabarley1

ladyfingers-Elaines doll patterns


----------



## lornabarley1

I like your barbie outfits they are wonderful.It is so hard to find patterns out here in Canada.


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Lorna

Elaine does great work.


Rhyanna


----------



## maysmom

Thanks for all the pattersn--now I have something to work on at the beach this summer--

Karen N.


----------



## Daeanarah

You are welcome Karen Keep checking though as Elaine may upload more patterns.


Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Here is Handout #2.
I did add a few pics so I hope that helps.


Happy Knitting.

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Actually here it is in PDF with more Pics


Rhyanna


----------



## IslandTime

Beautiful job, and having the pics right beside the instructions is so nice and a huge help - thank you, Rhyanna!

Lynne



Daeanarah said:


> Actually here it is in PDF with more Pics
> 
> Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Lynne

You are very welcome.

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Here are Elaine's Latest Patterns Enjoy.


Happy Knitting 

Rhyanna


----------



## bettys doll

Rhyanna
Thank you for transferring Elaine's patterns to PDF. It is so much easier to follow. As soon as I get the one's I knit completed I will take pictures and post. I have a lot of friends with grandchildren who are excited about all the things I have knit. Does Elaine have a pattern for the witches hat for AG doll? Also how much do I charge for an AG outfit? I


----------



## bettys doll

I have almost completed the wedding dress. I thought I would never complete the underskirt much less the overskirt. It is really lovely and I thank you for sharing your patterns with all of us, I have many friends with granddaughters requesting that I knit for them for Christmas. Have you ever charged for any of your completed outfits? How do you figure a price. I am not concerned about my time because I AM HAVING SO MUCH FUN == maybe I should just charge for materials? Let me know what you think. THANKS


----------



## Vylia

Thank you Rhyanna for this big work with Elaine's patterns. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Ladyfingers

I only sold Barbie outfits, so don't have any idea how much you should charge for an AG knitted outfit. 

Maybe $10 for a two-piece play suit or bathing suit with hat and beach bag.
Maybe $15 for a basic top, long pants, hat, purse.
Maybe $20 for a dress with full skirt, big hat, purse, panties, Mary Jane shoes.
Maybe $18 for a bathrobe and slippers.
Maybe $18 for a patriotic red/white/blue dress, Halloween costume, Valentine's Day dress, holiday Christmas dress.
Maybe $20 for a Bridesmaid dress, head piece, bouquet, panties, and Mary Jane shoes.
Maybe $40 for a Wedding gown, Veil, bouquet, garter, panties, and Mary Jane shoes.

You may think these prices are very low (for all the time and effort you put into knitting them)....however, you want to sell them, and - from experience - I know you will sell more than one outfit to a customer if you keep the prices reasonable. 

Good idea: Have some business cards made up stating:
"Hand Made Knitted Doll Clothes" by (your name) and list either an e-mail address or a telephone number. DON'T put your address on your card. You may have a photo of one of your knitted outfits that can be put on one side of the card - this is a great sales message! Also, under your name in smaller print state: "Knitted items machine washable".


----------



## bettys doll

Thank you Elaine. Your suggestions are very reasonable. I started out knitting a few items and it has now become an obsession. I even bought a doll. My family thinks I have lost it! It has really helped tolerate Minnesota's long winter and rainy spring. 

My friends are already requesting what they want for their granddaughters and my hairdresser wants some for her boutique. Your patterns are great and so easy to knit in a short amount of time. I want to get back to my original intent to try out different techniques on items that aren't so large. Thank you again


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Vylia

You are welcome. Here is her latests patterns.


Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Here is another of Elaine's Doll Patterns.


Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers

Betty:

Years ago when I was selling Barbie outfits I made an arrangement with the gal who did my hair every Saturday, and she agreed to set up a table for me TWO WEEKS BEFORE THANKSGIVING in her shop. She also made a delicious punch in a huge punch bowl and set out platters of cookies and a large "rum" bundt cake. She even made a big poster for her shop window and advertised the "Barbie Boutique" about a month ahead of time. 

She was booked solid throughout that Saturday and I took all of my 60 Barbie dolls in their knitted outfits and stood them in their metal stands on a pink cotton sheet (Barbie's favorite color!). I also had some styrofoam "shapes" (big square box, smaller rectangle box, round tube, etc) that I put UNDER the sheet - so the dolls were displayed at different elevations. The tallest level had a bridal gown all by herself, on the next two lower boxes I displayed prom gowns on one side and short party dresses on the other side of the bride. On a lower level all across the front I displayed ski outfits, skating outfits, and other pants suits and play clothes.

My hairdresser was so pleased with the day's events (and a lot of business for her!) that we turned this into an annual event for 5 years in a row.

I put price tags on all the outfits, so the customers didn't have to ask me all the time for the price - especially when I was under the dryer.......I also had a few shoe boxes with extra knitted outfits, so when I sold something I quickly dressed the doll again and set her back on the display table. It got hectic when I had 3-4 customers at a time - with about 15 dolls being undressed and no one to help me get them quickly dressed again. (Whew!) I sold lots of outfits on those Saturdays at the hairdresser.

So, be sure you have a good supply when you display your doll clothes. They may pass by a lavender skating outfit because their little girl "just loves yellow" - so if you happen to have a yellow skating costume tucked away in a box, you can bring it out = and you've made a sale!


----------



## nguthrie1

bettys doll said:


> Thank you Elaine. Your suggestions are very reasonable. I started out knitting a few items and it has now become an obsession. I even bought a doll. My family thinks I have lost it! It has really helped tolerate Minnesota's long winter and rainy spring.
> 
> My friends are already requesting what they want for their granddaughters and my hairdresser wants some for her boutique. Your patterns are great and so easy to knit in a short amount of time. I want to get back to my original intent to try out different techniques on items that aren't so large. Thank you again


When I retired last June, I started knitting Barbie clothes and buying Barbies at thrift stores and refurbishing the hair and cleaning them up. I put all my Barbies with their new hairdos and outfits in metal stands and displayed them on a shelf in my computer room. My kids think that I am in my second childhood. I have since progressed to American Girl clothes and now have 2 clone dolls and a real AG doll. I used to sew for both of these dolls in the past. Also have a Bitty Baby. I should let you know that I do have 5 granddaughters and give many of these outfits to them and well as giving them as gifts and selling them. I keep telling them that I'm not crazy; I just love knitting and clothes.

Many thanks to Elaine and Rhyanna for their patterns and inspiration.
:mrgreen:


----------



## bettys doll

Thank you for your encouragement. I must get serious and start knitting multiples for everything. I hope this remains to be fun.


----------



## bettys doll

Thank you for your encouragement. I must get serious and start knitting multiples for everything. I hope this remains to be fun.


----------



## Daeanarah

guthrie
I don't create the patterns, Elaine does that.
I just convert them to an easier printing format, i.e. pdf.

Happy Knitting.

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Elaine was made aware of an error in the Chevron Pattern. 
SO here is the Corrected version.

The word Correction is in Red - with the correct instructions in black. easy to print this way.

Happy Knitting.

Rhyanna


----------



## eileenieg63

Hi Rhyanna,
Could you please re-post the PDF for Handout 2... I'm specifically looking for Elaine's pattern for the jumpsuit using basic top and attached pants. 
Thanks so much,
Eileen

I FOUND IT!! Sorry for bugging you


----------



## oceanplace

Thank you, Ryhanna, so much for the work you went to in putting these patterns on here for us to enjoy. I am thrilled beyond belief. Also the bulletins Elaine puts out I had not seen in the past and how does one get these from her? Sorry to bother you and Elaine. I love this web site.

Donna


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Eileen

They are all here in pdf format. Just start at the first page and then on through the responses.


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Ocean

Which ones are you looking for?
I have uploaded 1-3 Handouts here in this topic in PDF.
If you start on the first page in this topic and look at each
response, I believe there are several in a row that have
several of Elaine's patterns uploaded, as well as throughout.

Just in case here is handout #1 & #2

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

HI Doris

Handout's 1 & 2 are uploaded, I am working on handout 3 (adding pictures), I don't think she has a handout #4 for the Am Girl but I could be wrong lol. I'll check.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Well Folks

Here is Elaine's latest Barbie Doll Outfit. They are yummily gorgeous.

Enjoy and 
Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Monique68

I have an AG but many other brands with almost the same stature these models are beautiful.
thank you very much


----------



## lornabarley1

thank you very much


----------



## mewfn

I couldn't download these two pattern either. I am filling a notebook with the patterns so I can begin knitting for my great-niece's AG doll.


----------



## Monique68

What pretty outfits!
I am amazed at all these beautiful outfits!


----------



## Daeanarah

Here is Handout #3 with added pictures on some of the things.
Haven't found a good enough picture-drawing of houndstooth-checkered

Elaine has said that she doesn't have a handout 4 per se, she just uploaded individual photos and patterns.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## eileenieg63

Rhyanna ... THANK YOU for handout 3 in PDF.... u are the BEST!!!


----------



## heureuxia

Thanks thanks and thanks again.I have an order from a sweet 7 yr old to make her an American girl dress.Thanks for the pattern


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi which patterns can't you download? They are in pdf - adobe acrobat reader format.
Your computer should come with the acrobat reader software. If not, go to adobe.com
Here is the direct link - http://get.adobe.com/reader/?promoid=JZEFU

If you still have problems, tell which pattern is giving the problem and I will try to fix it.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Eileen
You are welcome. all three handouts are now in PDF for American Girl.
I'll check Barbie to see if she's done handouts for them.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Heurex

You are welcome. You will all the patterns (That I have of Elaines, and with her permission) in pdf format.


I like the download print and place in notebook binder a good idea. I also back up to a separate disc in case something goes wrong with computer. A sharpie marker works quite well on the discs, a flash drive works as well as added protection.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## kaixixang

If, for whatever reason, you cannot get Adobe Acrobat reader downloaded/installed, get FoxIt reader (browse for FoxIt ).


----------



## heureuxia

That is a wonderful idea.My computer broke down a few weeks ago but fortunately I had backed everything on Norton Antivirus security suite online so I was able to get everything back.Photos everything I thought was lost forever was backed up online in Norton security suite.I would tell anyone it is a good idea to back up whether by flash drive,disc or online.


----------



## Daeanarah

Oh I heartily agree on backing up, I have a 1 terabyte external hard drive which is full of files, so need to get a 2 terabyte external hard drive, or a 3 terabyte one. lol


----------



## Daeanarah

Here are Elaine's latest American Girl Doll Patterns.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## knitnut86

Daeanarah,

I think there may be a slight error in the above pdf files, the American Girl Easy Dress with thin straps and reverse ribbed skirt has the same picture as the Am Girl Corrected yarn over dress and hat with trim. It looks like the patterns may be correct but the pictures aren't right.

Sharon


----------



## Daeanarah

Here is the correct one

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Here are the latest of Elaine's Pattern


----------



## eileenieg63

WOW these are great! Elaine"s been extremely busy, I see! Can't wait to start one of these this weekend! 
Thanks for PDFing these!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Eileen. You are welcome.

Here is another of her patterns.

happy knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## eileenieg63

Thank u Rhyanna! Another pattern saved on the iPad!!!


----------



## Daeanarah

Eileen
If you go back to the beginning of this topic, you will find where I have uploaded in pdf format all of Elaine's patterns that I have, she uploaded (I hope I do).

Happy Knitting.

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Here is another of Elaine's patterns (in pdf format) that she just posted.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Here are two more of Elaine's Doll Patterns.


Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Diane D

RHYANNA, thank you.... love the idea of one link one thread featuring all her patterns.


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Everyone.
Well ELaine rec'd these pictures of the Fan Group in Belgium and she wanted to share them.

These are the Itty Bitty Baby Doll Clothes made following Elaine's - Ladyfinger's patterns. As well as the American Girl Doll Patterns Crop-Top & Full Skirt and Broken Rib" sweater and striped pants

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Diane

You are welcome.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Here are two of Elaine's Barbie Doll Patterns.

Hooded Sweater with Honeycomb pants.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Diane D

thank you


----------



## Daeanarah

Here is another of Elaine's Patterns.

Am Girl Corrected Yarn Over Dress and Hat with trim


----------



## dorothymaybell

Hi Rhyanna thank you sincerliy for these patterns they are fantastic plenty of things to knit for our granddaughters for christmas and birthdays .dorothy


----------



## Daeanarah

HI Dorothy. You are very welcome

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Here are Elaine's recent Barbie and Ken doll patterns.

Enjoy.

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Here are the patterns for Elaine's new barbie doll patterns in PDF.

Enjoy

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Here is Elaine's Barbie doll pattern, - QUICKIE BARBIE KNITTED DRESS PATTERN Continued


----------



## jjcooter

Thank you so much for putting all of her patterns on one site. And thank you to Elaine for designing all these beautiful outfits!!!


----------



## Daeanarah

you are welcome jjcooter


----------



## bettys doll

thank you Elaine and Rhyanna. I love these basic patterns.


----------



## nomi44

Hi
Any new AG patterns


----------



## Daeanarah

HI Betty's Doll
you are welcome.


----------



## Daeanarah

HI Nomi
I don't think so.


----------



## nomi44

Thanks


----------



## Daeanarah

You can always PM her to see if she plans to upload any.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Pattie1234

These AG patterns are really beautiful,does anyone have knit patterns for AG twin baby patterns?I think they are called Bitty twins I have tried to find patterns and no luck.


----------



## Daeanarah

yes go to the first few pages in this topic.

Elaine has listed patterns for the itty bitty baby doll patterns.

Here are few to get you started.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Here is Elaine's Barbie Doll Pattern.

BARBIE LONG SLIM GOWN WITH BUTTERFLY FANCY STITCH

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Here is the Correction


Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Mirror

V good


----------



## bagaroos

Thank you for PDF's and the combined handouts. I am a little later but GD starting to dress them,up until now all her dolls were nude all the time. Where to I sign up to be notified of any new patterns? I guess I will go looking for that now.


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Elaine

I am being asked, if you have any new patterns coming.

I said I would ask you.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers

Have patience with me everyone.....

I slipped getting out of the bathtub and landed SPLAT! on the floor. On the way down, I smashed my head against the toilet seat and ended up with both legs still draped over the edge of the tub.

Had a huge bloody bump between my right temple and the edge of my eye socket. This drained down until I had a huge dark purple area covering my eye from the eyebrow to the nose to the cheek and down the right side of my head. OUCH...(can you hear me wimper?)

I also have a badly bruised right shin bone down the front of my leg, and my entire right foot is ALMOST covered in dark purple bruising - from my toes, up to my ankle, and running down the inside of my foot to the sole - such a mess! 

We are having a heat wave here in So. Calif. and I have been "hiding out" in my bedroom (with all 7 cats) - basking in the cool air-conditioning. So far - no electrical blackouts - "knock wood".

Have been knitting Barbie outfits - they work up quickly and take my mind off "things". I just completed a short white gown, called "Winter Afternoon Wedding".....it has a double full skirt, a tiny white bouquet, and a lacy hat instead of a veil. Also completed the Main of Honor's gown, and am now working on one of the Bridesmaids dresses. Will knit two Bridesmaids outfits - with tiny bouquet and hats. I chose a light coral for the Maid of Honor, a medium coral for the first Bridesmaid, and will complete the second Bridesmaid gown in a darker coral. All three will have a bouquet of flowers using the 3 colors in their gowns.

I'm still knitting, just "out of commission" for awhile.


----------



## jjcooter

Ladyfingers said:


> Have patience with me everyone.....
> 
> I slipped getting out of the bathtub and landed SPLAT! on the floor. On the way down, I smashed my head against the toilet seat and ended up with both legs still draped over the edge of the tub.
> 
> Had a huge bloody bump between my right temple and the edge of my eye socket. This drained down until I had a huge dark purple area covering my eye from the eyebrow to the nose to the cheek and down the right side of my head. OUCH...(can you hear me wimper?)
> 
> I also have a badly bruised right shin bone down the front of my leg, and my entire right foot is ALMOST covered in dark purple bruising - from my toes, up to my ankle, and running down the inside of my foot to the sole - such a mess!
> 
> We are having a heat wave here in So. Calif. and I have been "hiding out" in my bedroom (with all 7 cats) - basking in the cool air-conditioning. So far - no electrical blackouts - "knock wood".
> 
> Have been knitting Barbie outfits - they work up quickly and take my mind off "things". I just completed a short white gown, called "Winter Afternoon Wedding".....it has a double full skirt, a tiny white bouquet, and a lacy hat instead of a veil. Also completed the Main of Honor's gown, and am now working on one of the Bridesmaids dresses. Will knit two Bridesmaids outfits - with tiny bouquet and hats. I chose a light coral for the Maid of Honor, a medium coral for the first Bridesmaid, and will complete the second Bridesmaid gown in a darker coral. All three will have a bouquet of flowers using the 3 colors in their gowns.
> 
> I'm still knitting, just "out of commission" for awhile.


Take care of yourself!! Keep cool. Hopefully the little mist/rain we got today will come your way in the next few days to cool you off or at least settle the dust. I will keep you in my prayers for a speedy recovery. Hopefully we will see your new creations soon. :lol:


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Elaine

Ouch on the floor. I fell a couple of weeks ago,
gouging my left hip area, for at least 2 inches, deep in small parts, laceration like rest of the area.

Take care of yourself.

Blessings.

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Elaine

I am getting requests for new AG doll patterns. Do you have any ideas, any in the works?

I know those with barbie dolls would love the wedding gown. I look forward to seeing it.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Mirror

Hope you will fine soon , have you got any friends to help you sorry we cant reach otherwise food on the table for you everyday.


----------



## Daeanarah

Here is Elaine's Latest Barbie Outfit.


----------



## Mirror

Thankyou for the new patterns.


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi bagaroos, You are welcome to the pdf download. Elaine's patterns are awesome.

To know when there is a new pattern or post Just click on to watch this topic and you will see under the topics you are watching it will show that there is (1 or 2, etc.) that has new topic so click on that and that should bring you to the page where the new response has been listed.

Happy Crafting.

Rhyanna



bagaroos said:


> Thank you for PDF's and the combined handouts. I am a little later but GD starting to dress them,up until now all her dolls were nude all the time. Where to I sign up to be notified of any new patterns? I guess I will go looking for that now.


----------



## Daeanarah

***CORRECTION*** Barbies Slim Strap Dress with Full Skirt

Here is a corrected version of the pattern.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## nomi44

Hi
When was the newest AG pattern submitted by Lady Fingers. I think I missed some 
Thanks
Naomi


----------



## nomi44

Elaine
Take care of yourself we are all thinking of you. Hope your pain is subsiding. 
Thanks for all your patterns
Naomi


----------



## Daeanarah

HI Naomi

Elaine's last American Girl Pattern was over a year ago.
She's been recuperating from a fall, and has stated that
she is working on barbie doll clothes currently.

I am hoping that she'll have some more American Girl Patterns as well. We'll just have to wait and see.

Happy Crafting.

Rhyanna


----------



## grest

Thank you!


----------



## Mirror

The pattern on ladyfingers put on her name id can you give info I d/l before but the computer packed up.


----------



## Ladyfingers

The pattern on my Avatar I.D. is:

"Ladyfingers - AG doll - Wedding Gown, Veil, Bouquet and Garter". Go up to Search and type this in the box. 

Or, go to Search, type "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns" and scroll through 7 pages looking for postings from "Daeanarah". The AG - Wedding ensemble is listed with a PDF Download button.


----------



## Mirror

Ladyfingers said:


> The pattern on my Avatar I.D. is:
> 
> "Ladyfingers - AG doll - Wedding Gown, Veil, Bouquet and Garter". Go up to Search and type this in the box.
> 
> Or, go to Search, type "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns" and scroll through 7 pages looking for postings from "Daeanarah". The AG - Wedding ensemble is listed with a PDF Download button.


Thanks


----------



## Daeanarah

You are welcome Mirror.

As you scroll through that topic, you will find all of Elaine's patterns in PDF Format.


----------



## Daeanarah

Here is Elaine's latest pattern for Barbie


Barbie's Bridesmaid Gown and hat
PDF format below.


----------



## Daeanarah

Here is Elaine's latest Barbie Outfit, Wedding Dress

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

here are more Barbie Patterne by Elaine/

Enjoy


----------



## eileenieg63

Any new American Girl doll patterns?


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hi! I have had many requests for some new AG knitted doll clothes. My brain is not functioning in "design" mode these days, but I'll try to come up with some new AG outfits. I ordered some new ICE yarn from Turkey, and also some batches of lovely colored "cashmere" yarn from eBay. So, hopefully, this will help me get inspired to do some creating. That's how it works for me - - - I hold a few balls of yarn in my left hand, switch and change colors around until I get something that "grabs" me. When this happens I can"see" the completed item in my head. Then I get the needles busy. and have a tablet and pen/pencil handy to write down the pattern as I go. I guess you would call that "multi-tasking".....add a hot cup of tea and a cat curled up in my lap and it can get crazy!

Change of subject: speaking of eBay, I have been having a great time bidding on some Barbie doll ornaments - the tiny dolls are dressed in the regular Holiday Barbie gowns issued annually. They are absolutely adorable! I thought I was doing it correctly, but have been "slimed" over and over again.
Oops! My son, Mike, sez I was "sniped" - meaning someone jumped in at the very last minute and out-bid me. I didn't get the item. Bummer!

I think I will do a Google search on "how to avoid getting sniped when bidding on eBay". 

I have also been bidding on some "fiber optic" fairy ornaments that have a tiny "nozzle" that can be affixed to a tree light bulb and the ornament will glow with fiber optics. I have a lovely fairy tree top and two smaller fairies that came in a set, plus 3 other individual fiber optic fairies. On the last one I sat hunched over my computer, watching the clock count down to the closing of bids. Time ran out and I saw that I had won the bid - whoopeeeee!


----------



## Daeanarah

Yeah on winning your bid. I have had that happen to me, was the highest bidder until the last minute. then lost. I was bidding on knitting machine items. 

Oh well. sometimes it gets fun to bid.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Here is the latest Barbie dress pattern from Elaine Baker.


Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

Here are Elaine's latest American Girl Doll Outfits


Enjoy.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## eileenieg63

YAAAAY I'm so excited! Thank you Elaine! &#128522;
And of course Rhyanna for the downloads! &#128077;


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Eileen

You are welcome

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## bettys doll

thank you Elaine and Rhyanna. Your new patterns look to be fun.


----------



## bettys doll

thank you Elaine and Rhyanna. Your new patterns look to be fun.


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Bettys

you are welcome. Elaine does great work and I enjoy placing them in a format so that people can download the pattern.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## jjcooter

Thank you so much for sharing your lovely patterns!!! Your work is fantastic!!!


----------



## Daeanarah

HI JJ
Yes Elaine does excellent work.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## musiclady

I have the instructions for the short robe,pajamas and pom-pom slippers.
On the first page are pictures of a Self-striping long robe with furry yellow sleeves and a long robe w/sleeves in "yarn-Over" stitch. How do I find the patterns for theses two robes?


----------



## Daeanarah

try this one.


----------



## ParkerEliz

I have an American Girl pattern many probably have not seen. I need to get on the computer to post it as it's not on my phone. See you shortly.


----------



## ParkerEliz

Tell me if this jacket is just GORGEOUS. i had saved this from a now defunct Knitting Now Newsletter. Enjoy, Elizabeth


----------



## bettys doll

Thank you for the pattern. It is a beautiful sweater but looks complicated. I will try it someday when I feel like a challenge. Thank you.


----------



## ParkerEliz

I always hoped to use a heavier yarn to bring it up to baby size.


----------



## Daeanarah

I don't know about that Parker. I would think you'd need to add more stitches and larger hooks.

Rhyanna


----------



## pjcknitter

Love the patterns - thanks a million for sharing!!


----------



## pjcknitter

Beautiful!!


----------



## Daeanarah

Here are some of the newest American Girl Doll Patterns


----------



## Daeanarah

Am Girl - Corrected Birthday Party Self-Striping Pink, Gray, Yellow, White Dress with Furry Pink Eyelash trim


Here is the Corrected Version

Happy knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Tgayle

Thank you for presenting themall! Love them!


----------



## Daeanarah

You are very welcome

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## JamminsMom

Love these! Thank you so much both to Ladyfinger (for your design work, knitting and sharing them with us), and Daeanarah (for converting to pdf, and posting them for us to have!)!!


----------



## jjcooter

Thank you very much Ladyfinger for your beautiful designs that keep coming!!!


----------



## Daeanarah

JamminsMom said:


> Love these! Thank you so much both to Ladyfinger (for your design work, knitting and sharing them with us), and Daeanarah (for converting to pdf, and posting them for us to have!)!!


HI JamminsMom, You are very welcome to the PDF's. Elaine does great work.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

I thought I had posted this in pdf, should have scrolled through all the patterns but here it is. and if its a double of the same pattern, well that's okay too.

This pattern also includes the Mary Jane Shoes.

Happy Crafting
Rhyanna


----------



## diobsession

Thank you


----------



## Daeanarah

you're welcome


----------



## SouthernGirl

thank you


----------



## diobsession

Thank you so much.


----------



## Daeanarah

You are very welcome.
One tip is print out the patterns, place in sheet protectors then place those in a binder. That way you'll have a file of the pattern on your computer and a copy of that pattern in the notebook.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## momidol

I have printed most of Elaine's patterns and put them in plastic sheets and note books. Thank you Elaine and Rhyanna for all your hard work it is much appreciated.


----------



## Daeanarah

You are very welcome

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Nanimal

Thank you for the pattern downloads.


----------



## Daeanarah

you are welcome. I am glad that I have the privilege to convert her patterns to PDF format which can be downloaded, printed and then placed in a sheet protector and then into a binder


----------



## Ren Falcon

Adding all the text posts to this wonderful page of Ladyfinger's patterns, for the sake of Posterity 
I'm sorry I do not know how to add images, the copy paste is not working tonight for me.

American Girl Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
April, 2015-2016

PLEATED SKIRT VARIATION WITH SHARP PLEATS

Note: This skirt pattern was adapted from a photo seen in a knitting magazine many years ago. A lot of tweaking and guesswork went into creating this pattern for the AG doll.

#6 US needles (straight or circular)
Mary Maxim Mellowspun DK - melon (rosy red)

Cast on 51 stitches. Rib in Knit 1, Purl 1 for 8 rows.

Row 1: (Right Side) Knit 3, * Purl 1, Knit 3,
repeat from * to end of row.

Row 2: (Wrong Side) Knit 1, * Purl 1, Knit 3, 
Repeat from * , ending Purl 1, Knit 1.
Repeat Rows 1 and 2 for a total of 6 rows.

Row 7: * Increase in first stitch, Knit 1, increase in next stitch, Purl 1,
Repeat from *, ending increase 1 stitch in last stitch.

Row 8: Knit 2, * Purl 1, Knit 5,
Repeat from *, ending Purl 1, Knit 2.

Row 9: (Right Side) * Knit 5, Purl 1, 
Repeat from * across the row.

Row 10: (Wrong Side) Knit 2, * Purl 1, Knit 5, 
Repeat from *, ending Purl 1, Knit 2.
Repeat Rows 9 and 10 for 12 rows.

Next Row: (Right Side) * Increase in first stitch, Knit 3, Increase, Purl 1
Repeat from *, ending Increase 1 stitch in last stitch.

Next Row: (Wrong Side) Knit 3, * Purl 1, Knit 7,
Repeat from *, ending with Knit 3.

Next Row: (Right Side) * Knit 7, Purl 1,
Repeat from * across the row.

Repeat the last two rows for 12 rows. Bind off in pattern. Sew back seam.
Madame Alexander doll in "Onesie" with "Sharp" Pleated Skirt

Madame Alexander doll in "Onesie" knit in self-striping yarn

FEATHER AND FAN FULL SKIRT WITH RIBBING

#6 US needles (straight or circular)
Mary Maxim Mellowspun DK - Fern Green

Cast on 52 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 8 rows.
Next Row: Knit and increase in EVERY STITCH across the row- 104 stitches.

NOTE: You will need 108 stitches for the pattern. Purl back on the wrong side and increase 4 stitches. - 108 stitches.

Feather and Fan Pattern Stitch: Uses a multiple of 18 stitches.
NOTE: For a slim skirt use 72 stitches. For a slightly full skirt use 90 stitches.

Row 1: (Knit 2 together - 3 times), * Knit 1, Yarn Over ( 6 times), (Knit 2 together - 6 times), repeat from * across the row, ending (Knit 2 together - 3 times).

Row 2: Purl

Row 3: Knit

Row 4: Knit

Repeat Rows 1-4 to desired length.

For dress length - 28 rows.
For full length - 40 rows.

PLEATED SKIRT

#6 US needles (straight or circular)
ICE Candy Baby yarn - self-striping brown shades with white

Cast on 52 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 8 rows. 
Next Row:
Knit 1, increase in next stitch (knit in front and back of the same stitch), then continue to K1, increase in every other stitch across the row. 72 stitches.
Next Row: (Wrong Side)
Knit 2, Purl 2 in ribbing for 14 rows.
Next Row: (Right Side)
* Knit 1, increase in next stitch, Purl 2, repeat from * across the row.

Note: You now have rib stitches on needle, as follows: K3, P2. Remember when working back across the row on the wrong side you will P3, K2 to keep to the ribbing pattern.

Work in this K3, P2 ribbing for 16 rows. Bind off in ribbing.

VERY FULL SKIRT

# 6 US needles (straight or circular)
Herrescheners Village Yarns - Freckles - Light green & white

Cast on 52 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 8 rows.
Next row:
Increase in every other stitch across the row. 
Work in stockinet stitch for 22 rows.
Knit 2 rows.
Next Row:
Knit 5, increase in next stitch - continue across row with K5, increase in next stitch.
Knit 2 rows.
Bind off in K1, P1 ribbing. Sew back seam.

THREE-TIER FULL SKIRT

#6 US needles (straight or circular)
ICE Baby Multicolor yarn - Orange - yellow - pink multi
Mellowspun DK - pale yellow

With multicolor yarn, cast on 52 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 ribbing for 8 rows.
Next Row:
* Knit 5, increase in next stitch, repeat from * across the row.
Purl back across the row - with no increase.
Continue working in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) on these stitches for 10 rows. Drop multicolor yarn.
Attach pale yellow yarn and Knit 2 rows. Cut pale yellow yarn,.
Pick up multicolor yarn. 
Knit 1 row.
Purl 1 row.
Next Row:
Knit 1, increase in next stitch - continue across row knitting 1 stitch and increasing in the next stitch. Work in stockinet stitch for 10 rows. Drop multicolored yarn.
Attach pale yellow yarn and Knit 2 rows. Cut pale yellow yarn.
Pick up multicolor yarn.
Knit 1 row. 
Purl 1 row.
Next Row:
Increase in every stitch across the row. Work in stockinet stitch for 6 rows, end with a purl row.
Next Row:
Knit 3, Purl 1 across the row, end with P1. Remember, when working across the row on the wrong side, you will begin with K1, Purl 3 to keep the ribbing pattern.
Bind off in K3, P1 ribbing. Sew back seam.

Sorry, no photo available at this time. My computer is dying and I am unable to transfer photos from my camera to my desktop. When I get a new computer I will provide photos for these patterns.

POINTED STRIPES SKIRT

#6 US needles (straight or circular)
Mary Maxim Mellowspun DK - pale yellow

Cast on 52 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 8 rows.
Next Row:
Knit across the row, INCREASING 21 stitches at regular intervals, making a total of 73 stitches.
Purl 1 row.
Next Row: Begin working pattern stitches

Row 1: Knit 2 together, Knit 2, * yarn over, Knit 1, yarn over, Knit 2, Slip 1, Knit 1, PSSO (pass the slipped stitch over the knit stitch), Knit 2 together, repeat from * across row, ending Slip 1, Knit 1, PSSO, Knit 1.

Row 2: Purl.`

Repeat Rows 1 and 2 for 30 rows. Bind off on knit side. Sew back seam.


----------



## nomi44

Thanks for all your work. Are there pictures for these

Naomi


----------



## Ren Falcon

nomi44 said:


> Thanks for all your work. Are there pictures for these
> 
> Naomi


These are reposted from other forum locations, there was only one that had images.


----------



## diobsession

Thank you for the reminder. I try to keep a copy of all of her patterns but once in awhile its good to check to be sure I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Ladyfingers

The recently posted patterns for a variety of skirts for the AG doll are without photos. Sorry. My computer is quitting on me! Tried CPR, but resuscitation is not good. Looks like I'll have to buy another computer - after a little research. I want to copy my photos and document files, plus all my iTunes songs before I junk this desktop.

Once I get back online and can use my memory chip from my digital camera to transfer the photos to my Pictures file on the new computer - I'll post photos for all the recent patterns.

NOTE TO DAEANARAH......Be on the lookout for future postings. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## nomi44

Thanks so appreciated


----------



## Ren Falcon

double post


----------



## Ren Falcon

I'm just going to link posts from the other ladyfinger topics so if any images they will be able to be seen

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400146-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400144-1.html


----------



## Ren Falcon

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400467-1.html
latest edition to Amazing attire for any 18" doll or barbie style in this post too


----------



## Ren Falcon

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400972-1.html latest addition


----------



## Zoe2

Daeanarah said:


> Hi I just wanted to remind people that if they do a search for ladyfingers, especially under the heading of users-patterns, you're find somewhere in that topic, one or more of her patterns that I have uploaded in PDF format, which makes it easier to download - print out.
> 
> Just in case here are a couple of her recent ones, for the American Girl Doll.
> 
> Rhyanna


Thank you! I've been searching for that style for quite a while.


----------



## eradloff

Thank you for the AG doll patterns. I hope I can polish my skills well enough to make all of these soon for my grand-daughter's dolls. (And I love that they are Elaine's Doll Patterns, because Elaine is also my name!)


----------



## Daeanarah

Here it is in PDF I will be happy to add pictures once I know which ones they are.

Happy Knitting

RHyanna


----------



## MaryBfromOz

I am new to this forum and have just discovered Elaine's wonderful doll patterns. I have downloaded lots of them and am about to print off a bunch. I'm in Australia and winter has just arrived, so I plan to spend the afternoon with my dolls, knitting needles and yarn and some Midsomer Murders mysteries. Thank you Elaine and Daeanarah for making these available. You're making the world a happier place.


----------



## Daeanarah

you are welcome


----------



## JlsH

Thank you for sharing these patterns.


----------



## Daeanarah

you're welcome Elaine does great work.


----------



## colette grimard

Ladyfinger , Iwant some news patterns of you where can Ifind it I have some difficulty with some word Ilike kinnting for agdool


----------



## Ladyfingers

Colette:

Go to top of page, middle section, click "Search", type in the box......"Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns"......and click the Search box again.

Once you open "Elaine's Doll Patterns", should be first in the list, you will have you scroll down through other postings by members - look for postings by DAEANARAH, a member here, who provides us with a PDF Download button for each pattern. Daeanarah lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.


----------



## tillydilly

Can u tell me where I can download the dress pattern for ages dolls it is the one done in blue and red with a white underskirt and a full frill I can't find it thanks


----------



## Ladyfingers

The blue dress with the red trim and a "peek" of white petticoat at the hemline was never written out as a full pattern. This is the BASIC dress pattern with capped sleeves, starting with two rows of white at the neckline, changing to red for the yolk of the dress, then changing to blue for the last 4 rows of the sleeves and across the top of the bodice. Continuing with blue down to the waistline, increasing for a full skirt down approx. 2-1/2 inches, then attach red and KNIT 2 ROWS. Cut red and attach white. Knit and increase in EACH stitch across the row for a full ruffle petticoat. Bind off in white. Go back to the red stitches and pick up stitches on the red purl bumps, increasing in EACH stitch across the row for the bottom ruffle of the dress. Work for approx. 1-1/2 inches. Bind off in red.

The headband is worked as follows: with blue cast on 54 stitches, work in garter stitch (knit every row) for 6 rows. Cut blue, attach red, knit 1 row, next row: knit and increase in every other stitch across the row. Work in garter stitch for 4 rows. Cut red, attach white, knit and increase in every stitch across the row. Bind off in white. Sew back seam. Slip onto doll's head with her hair pulled through the "donut" hole of the headband. Pull up onto the doll's head to "ruffle" around her face.

NOTE: See neckline: I started this dress with red and when the dress was completed I went back to the neckline and, with white, I did a single crochet around the neck area. This is not necessary......just begin knitting with 2 rows of white, then begin knitting with red and the neckline is complete.


----------



## colette grimard

Thanks you . This one is so nice Thank you again


----------



## tillydilly

Thank you for help


----------



## quatrefoilknits

I greatly appreciate this thread of free downloadable doll clothes patterns by Ladyfingers (for American Girl and other 18" dolls, Barbie, and the Itt-Bitty dolls or 5" Berenguer dolls). :sm11: Ladyfingers, your designs show true genius, and your patterns are well-written. Thanks also for those who take the time and talent to put these beautiful patterns into easily downloadable PDFs. I appreciate the generosity of all you, toward the KP community.

I also enjoy seeing the doll clothes patterns by other designers.


ParkerEliz said:


> Tell me if this jacket is just GORGEOUS. i had saved this from a now defunct Knitting Now Newsletter. Enjoy, Elizabeth


 This "Edelweiss Austrian Jacket for 18" doll, created by Tucker Blake, mentions 3 charts, however the pattern is no longer located on KnittingNow, making it difficult to find and download the three charts:
1) Mistake Rib, 
2) Braided Cable, 
3) Bobble Chart.
After some research I learned that these three charts can still be found and downloaded from "the wayback machine", internet archive. I found the pattern and charts in the archive snapshot taken on Feb 21, 2004.

How to use "the wayback machine", internet archive: 
1) Know what website and webpage you are looking for. 
In this case, the downloadable pattern linked by ParkerEliz thoughtfully indicates
"_Pattern originally from: h t t p : / / w w w . k n i t t i n g n o w . c o m / p a t t e r n s / e d e l p a t . a s p_"
2) Use an internet search tool to bring up "the wayback machine".
3) On the webpage for "the wayback machine", enter the webaddress you are looking for.
4) The wayback machine will show you a calendar timeline indicating when "snapshots" of the target webaddress were taken.
5) Check each of the snapshots to see if one or more of them may contain the information which you are looking for.

Happy knitting! :sm11:


----------



## margaret15

Hello TAMMY I'm back , how are you doing xx


----------



## 44gram

Daeanarah said:


> guthrie
> I don't create the patterns, Elaine does that.
> I just convert them to an easier printing format, i.e. pdf.
> 
> Happy Knitting.
> 
> Rhyanna


Thank you so much for your time and effort


----------



## Daeanarah

You're very welcome  Have a Great Week.

Rhyanna


----------



## lizhvl

Thank you so much! Happy knitting!


----------



## Daeanarah

you're very welcome.

Rhyanna


----------



## misty1957

Thank you so much for the patterns


----------



## Daeanarah

you're welcome


----------



## CindyKinney

Rhyanna, I have been through these pages back and forth so many times looking for a specific pattern, but I just cannot find what I'm looking for. I would like the pattern for Ladyfinger's "Dancing with the Stars" waltz Gown. Can you help me with that? These pattern dates seem to be years out, but I received an email today from knittingparadise.com and when I clicked on the link, it took me to a page with a photo of that specific dress on it.


----------



## Umina

Hello Elaine and Rhyanna, it is 2017 and I am just discovering all your hard work and want to let you know that it is still being appreciated. It will make 2 little Aussie Granddaughters very happy if I can make just a few of your Barbie patterns! Thanks Elaine for your creativity and thank you Rhyanna for your computer work. What a team!
Best wishes, Annette


----------



## Daeanarah

thanks Annette.


----------



## Daeanarah

HI Cindy can you paste the link here? Because I am not finding it.

I have also messaged Elaine, so hopefully will receive a reply soon.

Rhyanna


----------



## CindyKinney

http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=11353625&t=69827 on page 1. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi thanks for the link.
I just sent an email to Elaine, asking about that pattern, as I don't recall it, and not listed in the ones I have. All of her doll patterns, for barbie, American Girl, Itty Bitty Baby, and more can be found by clicking on this link:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

American Girl Onsie
AMerican Girl Pleated skirts


----------



## CindyKinney

OK. Thanks for your time and effort.


----------



## Daeanarah

you're welcome Cindy

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah

American Girl THREE-TIER FULL SKIRT with Photo in PDF Format.

happy knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers

Hi guys.....

I see there are numerous requests for the Barbie "Dancing with the Stars" waltz gown. I knit this quite a few years ago (when Cheryl Burke was the dancer who won the Mirror Ball trophy with her partner)....at that time I was not writing out patterns as I knit the outfits.....so I'm going just by the photo I posted on this KP Forum.

I had some pale yellow long-strand eyelash yarn (while watching the show) and wondered what to do with it.....looking through my stash I found some matching pale yellow fingering yarn - yes! With waltz music in the background I began knitting and creating in my head as I went along......

#1 double-pointed needles (with rubber stoppers on the ends of each needle), I followed the BASIC Barbie pattern for the "dress with slim straps", knit this pattern down to the hips, then increased in alternate stitches (K1, increase, K1, incr, etc. across the row). Purled back on the wrong side. For the next 10 rows I worked in K1, SLIP 1, K1, SLIP 1 across the row. To gradually increase for the full skirt I did the following.....on the next 10 rows: Knit and increase in the first stitch, KEEP THE SAME SLIP 1, knit and increase in the next stitch, KEEP TO THE SAME SLIP 1 - across the row.
Then do this after 6 rows, increasing one stitch in the KNIT area and keeping the SAME SLIP STITCHES in place. Purl back on the wrong side...until you get down to the upper ankle area.

The skirt was worked down to the upper ankle area - keep it short - waltz length - then drop the pale yellow fingering yarn and attach the yellow eyelash yarn. KNIT 2 ROWS in eyelash yarn and bind off in knit. Sew the back seam. Dress the doll - using a crochet hook, push the end from the front to the back just BELOW the bustline area. Snag a short piece of yellow yarn (from the back side) and pull one end of the strand to the front of the gown. You now show a strand of yarn with one "tail" coming out the front and the other end hanging on the underside. Take the two strands and tie them together, pulling the strands in order to get the knot on the back side of the bodice. Tie 2-3 knots - TIGHTLY - cut the strands and push the short ends down the wrong side of the gown - using your crochet hook. This is how you make the "Sweetheart" neckline - as seen in numerous Barbie outfits.

There you are - "Dancing with the Stars" waltz gown. 

Do you think I should write this out, add a photo, and post it as a regular Barbie pattern? Or will this explanation be enough for all your questions? Let me know.


----------



## Umina

This is beautiful Elaine! I can follow what you have written and think I would be able to make something similar from this. However I am sure many people would appreciate more permanent written instructions that could be stored along with your other designs on this site if you can be bothered. It takes time however and it depends how you feel about that. Many thanks for your many contributions! Cheers, Annette


----------



## CindyKinney

I vote for writing it out with a photo and post it as a regular Barbie pattern.


----------



## Ladyfingers

Message recei ed.....will work on it.

NOTE: A large water-filled -ase of roses fell onto my keyboard and now one letter doesn't work....it comes between "u" and "w". It is challenging to come up with a word to exchange for a word with "that" letter in it. Example: I sent e-mails of my patterns all o-er the world - had to change this to all "around" the world. My old e-mail was [email protected] One big problem is my street address: 2421 Oli-e St. - can't change this and now it's difficult to order anything from a catalog. (Lots of cut and paste to get it done !!!!!!)


----------



## Umina

Ladyfingers said:


> Message recei ed.....will work on it.
> 
> NOTE: A large water-filled -ase of roses fell onto my keyboard and now one letter doesn't work....it comes between "u" and "w". It is challenging to come up with a word to exchange for a word with "that" letter in it. Example: I sent e-mails of my patterns all o-er the world - had to change this to all "around" the world. My old e-mail was [email protected] One big problem is my street address: 2421 Oli-e St. - can't change this and now it's difficult to order anything from a catalog. (Lots of cut and paste to get it done !!!!!!)


Oh no, that is a problem. I hope that once everything dries out it will work again.


----------



## Nanamel14

Thank you for sharing ☺


----------



## Nanamel14

Thank you for sharing ☺


----------



## diobsession 2

Looks like its back to WalllyWorld for more ink. Guess I need to make a lits to be sure I don't miss anything.


----------



## cron

mardi gras outfits barbie


----------



## cron

cron said:


> mardi gras outfits barbie


----------



## cron

cron said:


> mardi gras outfits barbie


----------



## cron

is it a pattern to download please


----------



## Wella

Thank you so very much, this is so generous. So many beautiful designs. Thank you, for the patterns, thank you, for the easy downloads, thank you


----------



## Daeanarah

BARBIE - "DANCING WITH THE STARS" Waltz Gown
More Barbie and Ken Outfits
Barbie & Ken - QUICKIE KNIT PATTERNS


----------



## knitminnie

Maybe I am just dumb as a stump, but for a closure in back it states sew up the back. Do you all just sew up the back and put a hook and eye at the neck line to close or how do you get this outfit on the doll if all is closed up?


----------



## kittysgram

knitminnie said:


> Maybe I am just dumb as a stump, but for a closure in back it states sew up the back. Do you all just sew up the back and put a hook and eye at the neck line to close or how do you get this outfit on the doll if all is closed up?


I was wondering the same thing.guess I will try one and see how hard to dress the doll.


----------



## knitminnie

kittysgram said:


> I was wondering the same thing.guess I will try one and see how hard to dress the doll.


Please let me know what you discover. I would like to make these for my gr. daughters, but to enjoy them you need to be able to put them on the doll without ripping or tugging too much. I know that some sew patterns are not user friendly because of that. Dolls don't bend easily and little children get impatient.


----------



## Ladyfingers

I answered the question about how to get the garment on the doll in another thread - from the same knitters. I hope you saw my response. If you didn't.....all of the knitted doll clothes patterns created by "Ladyfingers" are designed for little girls to play with - taking clothes on and off - and they are specifically designed so the garments are sewn from the neck down to the hemline. There is no need for buttons, snaps, zippers, or Velcro fasteners. Always dress the dolls (Barbie, the American Girl, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll and even the 5" Itty Bitty baby doll) FEET FIRST. This way the doll's legs, hips, waist, chest fit through the garment, then with a little pushing, the arms go into the sleeve/strap areas, then the garment is pulled up over the shoulders and settled at the neck. The majority of knitters who have completed patterns by "Ladyfingers" say that all the outfits fit perfectly - not problems at all. I also recommend you use WASHABLE yarns for all doll clothes - they tend to get dirty just by being taken on and off many times (with sticky fingers, or even left outside in bad weather - whatever). Just hold a garment under a faucet, squirt on a dollop of soap, squish, squish, squish with your hands, then rinse all the soap out. Lay the outfit on a towel on a flat surface, turning it over once or twice, and it's clean once again. This works on doll clothes with special fancy yarn trims: sequins, metallic threads, eyelash yarns (both short and long strand), velvet, terry cloth, pom-pom, angora, etc. I designed these outfits for little girls and busy playtime, not to be perched on a "don't touch" shelf. The instructions are simple and easy, using many BASIC patterns for tops, skirts, and pants - most of the time knit from the top down, with easy raglan shaping for the sleeves built right into the bodice, knit to the waistline, then decide if you want to end with ribbing for a sweater, or continue on with ATTACHED PANTIES, or continue on for a one-piece pants suit, or continue on for a dress, long or short, full skit, straight skirt, ruffled skirt, tiered skirt, pleated skirt, or you can continue the bodice and knit a "onesie", then attach a shirt, full skating skirt. Lots of ways to go with a few BASIC patterns.


----------



## freeinflordia

thank you for the patterns. love them . has she done any more recent ones for amg.?
all I seen are before 2012


----------



## Daeanarah

hi no not to my knowledge as for this year.
just from 2017 back

Rhyanna


----------



## freeinflordia

where would I find the ones for 2017?


----------



## Ladyfingers

There are quite a few knitted doll clothes patterns posted in September, 2017.....go to Search, type in the box:

"Ladyfingers - Barbie - "Dancing with the Stars" Waltz Gown


----------



## freeinflordia

thank you


----------



## Daeanarah

all the patterns she has shared, are in this folder. you'll just have to scroll down each post as I was only allowed to post so many patterns at once. 
Good Luck.

Nothing recent that I know off.

Rhyanna


----------



## tkitez

Hi does anyone have the shorts with suspenders and hat pattern please ?


----------



## tkitez

Does anyone have the shorts with suspenders and hat pattern please


----------



## Altice

Do you have links to the web pages?


----------



## Altice

Double post sorry.


----------



## Daeanarah

here is a topic where all the doll patterns she has shared are listed. nothing recent

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html

you'll have to go through each page and print out patterns that you want.

Rhyanna


----------



## rachp

Do you have any downloads for barbie knitting patterns


----------



## Daeanarah

sadly I haven't heard from her in a long time. All the patterns she's written that I know of are on here.

Rhyanna


----------



## MarilynG92




----------



## little.miss.p

hi I would like to knit some leggings and sweater for my granddaughters dolls. do you have any patterns please.
thanks.
Pam


----------



## diobsession 2

thank you so much for the list. I had it once but it somehow got lost.


----------



## Daeanarah

start from beginning. all of Elaine's patterns are in this folder.


----------



## nomi44

Hi
I have all of Elaine’s patterns. Please tell me if there are any one after 2018. How is Elaine and is she still active. My grandkids are grown up and i am now making knit and crochet AG clothes for my friends kids 
Thanks for taking care of her patterns. I have them printed and in a book. Hoping for some new ones
Naomi Lempert


----------



## Daeanarah

hi, I haven't heard from Elaine for several years now and no way to find out.

Rhyanna


----------

